# مسابقات الصلب و القيامة



## My Rock (31 مارس 2008)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم جميعا​ 
بعد ابتداء احتفالات الصلب و القيامة نبدأ الأعلان عن المسابقات و انواعها​

مسابقة أفضل تأمل !!!!!
مسابقة بين مواضيع التأمل في الصلب و القيامة

مسابقة أفضل موضوع !!!
والمسابقة تدور حول أفضل موضوع يكون في قسم الصلب والقيامة خلال هذه الفترة
​
مسابقة التصميم في الصلب و القيامة
مسابقة تصميم في موضوع الصلب و القيامة​
المسابقات تبدأ من اليوم و الى نهاية الشهر 4 (نيسان ـ ابريل)

منتظرين ابداعاتكم ​ 
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*كل سنة و انت طيب يا زعيم *

*الواحد بيستنى المسابقات دي من العيد للعيد* :08:​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*شكرا ليك يازعيم*​


----------



## lidia (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

فكرة جميلة جداا كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*ميرسى يا زعيم
كل سنة وانت طيب
ربنا يقويك ويباركك​*


----------



## DrMiro (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

ok man


----------



## اشرف نسيم بنيام (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

[كل سنة وانتم طيبين الرب معك ويحميكم صلوا من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطىء ويحررنى من الخطيةSIZE="5"]
[/size]


----------



## veansea (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين يا جماعه


----------



## ارووجة (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

كل عام وانتم بخـــــير
ربناا يبارككم في الخدمة ويحاافظ على اسرة المنتدى
وعقبااال كل سنة ^_^


----------



## محمد مسلم (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الاول كل سنه وانتم طيبين بس في ناس هنا كتير مفكراني اني بشتم المسيحين بردودي دي انا والله ما اقصد واسف لسوء الظن بس كل واحد بيعمل الشيء اللي هو شايفه صح ولو انا غلط يا ريت حد يوجههني ويحاول يقنعني ان دينه هو الصح وشكرا ليكوا وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين مره تانيه ..........................


----------



## marianajesus (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

jesus love me:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## dona_doody (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

this is good idea


----------



## awka (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

انا عايز اشترك فى مسابقة التصميم بس مش عارف 
مش بيرضى يخلينى اعمل موضوع جديد او حتى اضيف رد
يا ريت مساعدة وكل سنة وانتوا طيبيين


----------



## eman zakaria (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

شكراً ليكم و كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة اسبوع الالام
الرجاء تاملوا فى اسبوع الالام لانه اسبوع الخزين كله:smil13:


----------



## عماد قديس (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

عاوز اسألك يا boadi 14  
  هل يوجد فرق بين الانسان وصوتة وروحة   ؟
  طب بلاش
   هل يوجد فرق بين اللة  وكلمتة وروحة ؟
  عاوز اجابة منك بس جاوب كويس علشان الجزىء اللى انت جبتة من القران فية اقانيم اللة الثلاثة
  مذكورة بوضوح شديد 
  اللة و كلمتة و روح منة     اى      الاب والابن والروح القدس      و هذا هو ما نؤمن بة


----------



## العجايبى محبوب (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

حاشالى ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## عماد قديس (25 أبريل 2008)

*اسئلة لاعضاء المنتدى المسلمين*

مفبش مسيحى على وجة الارض قال ان اللة ولد ابن اسمة المسيح ولا حتى تعاليم الانجيل بتقول كدة
مش عارف جبتوا الفكر دة منين
 بلاش تنسبوا لينا معتقدات لا شأن لنا بها فانتم صنعتوها وصدقتوها 
هو انا لما اقول مثلا ان Boadi 14  يتكون من روح وجسد ونفس معنى كدة انك اصبحت ثلاثة او ان جسدك اصبح ابنا لروحك  لا انت شخص واحد تتكون من هذة العناصر الثلاثة هكذا اللة يتكون من الاقانيم الثلاثة
اريد ان اسألك سوءال ممكن 
انتم تقولون ان الانجيل محرف 
ولو فرضنا ان الانجيل اتحرف فعلا اذن معنى ذلك انة كان يوجد انجيل حقيقى غير مزيف 
 السؤال او الاسئلة
1- اين هو الانجيل الغير مزيف هذا ؟ ومن هذا الذى قام بالتزييف ؟ وكيف قام بتحريف كل الكتب فى العالم وفى وقت واحد
2- هل الله غير قادر على حفظ كلمتة من عبث البشر
3-بما انة مبدأ التحريف موجود هل تثق فى القران وبأنة لم حرف هو الاخر
4-كيف تثق فى الة يد البشر طالت كلمتة وحرفتها او حتى كيف تؤمن بوجودة اصلا 
  ارجوا الاجابة على هذة الاسئلة من السادة اعضاء المنتدى المسلمين


----------



## حنا وجيه غطاس (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

اريد مشاركه روحيه


----------



## عماد قديس (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

اذهب لزاوية الاقتراحات هتلاقى yousteka اقترحت اقتراح بدراسة وتأمل جزء فى الكتاب المقدس وطرح الاسئلة
عليها ياريت تشارك معانا  وكنا اخترنا انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 17و18و19 وبدئنا بالفعل ياريت تتشجع 
 علشان تشجع الاخرين


----------



## عماد قديس (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لما يأتى 
    نحن لم نتخذ الرهبان الة لنا بل انتم الذين اتخذتم محمد الة اخر بجانب اللة والدليل على ذلك وجود اسمة
   بجانب اسم اللة فى شهادتكم فمن يشهد ان لا الة الا اللة دون ان يشهد ان محمد رسولة تكون شهادتة
   ناقصة فهو يشارك اللة فى عبادتكم فالصلوات لمحمد حتى ان اللة نفسة يصلى علية الشفاعة لمن يزور  
   قبر محمد الروايات والاحاديث والسنن والسير هى لمحمد لا سواة 
سؤال
متى بدأت التعاملات الالهية مع البشر كيف يترك اللة البشرية من بداية الخليقة الى ظهور محمد الذى معةالحق والهدى بعد اكثر من 600 سنة بعد الميلاد كيف سيعامل اللة البشر قبل ظهور الاسلام وعلى اى اساس ولماذا لم يعجل من ظهورة وهل كان ممكن ان تكون جنسية محمد جنسية اخرى غير العربية
  ارجو الرد        وشكرا


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*



محمد مسلم قال:


> عجبا للمسيح بين النصارى بين النصارى حين قالوا ان الاله ابوه
> ثم قالوا ابن الاله اله اله فقاموا بجهلهم عبدوه
> ثم جاءوا بشيء اعجب من ذا حين قالوا انهم صلبوا
> فليت شعرى وليتني كنت ادري ساعه الصلب اين كان ابوه
> حين خلا ابنه رهين الاعادي اترا هم ارضوه ام اغضبوه ...........................


*المنتدى مسابقه*
*خاص بالمسيحيين فقط*
*تدخل سيادتك وتتحدث بجهل*
*يوجد مكان للاسئله والاستفسارات*
*عجبى *​


----------



## العجايبى محبوب (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

† الذى يؤمن به لا يدان والذى لم يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم أبن الله الوحيد † حاشا لى ان انكر الهى


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2008)

*بذلك ننهي احتفالا الصلب و القيامة لهذه السنة, و الى السنة القادمة
سنة مكللة بالبركات و النجاح لجميعكم*


*و المسيح قام, بالحقيقة قام*
*اخرستوس انستي اليثوس انستي*

*اعلان الفائزين سيطرح في موضوع منفصل لاحقا*


*يغلق*


----------

